# Black paint matching - help!!



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello all,

I wonder if anyone can help. Been restoring a '67 Pontiac over the last few years and had it painted in solid gloss black (singe stage) for that old school look. Stunning paint job, but the paint has recently cracked on one of the rear doors due to vibration (this problem has now been fixed). So, we need to repaint the door, however the guy that did it has gone bankrupt and disappeared so I have no way of finding the paint code. We have, however, managed to trace the old supplier, who, remembers the car and says it's Standox's 2k black toner (i.e. straight black). However, when we have done a test piece, and shone a powerful LED light on the two pices together, it looks like my paint has a slight brown tinge whereas the new Standox paint doesn't? I took the photo inside the boot lid so as to compare with paint that hasn't been flatted, polished, etc. See pic.

Can anyone help here?

Kind regards
Ian


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

For anyone who wants to see the car, it's here:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Can't help on the paint, but that's a lovely car.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

been a while sinse i was in a bodyshop , but im sure we had 2 black tinters , one pure black and the other with that brown tinge

a decent place ought to be able to sort you out anyway


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks man, she's not finished yet, always seems to be set backs along the way! Thought I had the body sorted, but no! The thing is eviL!! The stories behind it are amazing!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like it was done with standocryl, which if recall correctly was tinter number 112 which was tiefscharwz. Thats if its still available best bet would be to find a supplier of standox but get them to spectro the paint for a better match, but i doubt you will get a edge to edge match id say the adjacent panels may need blending.


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Andy, do they do this in a single stage though? I looked on Standox's website and it looks to be a basecoat only?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pontiac8e said:


> Thanks Andy, do they do this in a single stage though? I looked on Standox's website and it looks to be a basecoat only?


Its along time since i used standox, but i think most standox schemes now are water based. There was a company called beebee supplies which used to deal with standox, so they may be able to help you.


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Cheers Andy, we've got a Standox supplier near us, so I will check them out. Car was only painted in 2012 though, and it was a single stage 2k not base over clear, of which Standox only do one supposedly. Doing my head in! I wish I'd got the paint details before this guy disappeared!! Could potentially be a nightmare this !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

No problem im sure it would be standocryl, if it was only 2012 then it shouldn't be to bad as I cant see that paint being fazed out in the last couple of years.


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Andy, you think this one?

http://www.rali.co.nz/datasheets/?queries[search]=black&page=3&offset=20


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Take the car to a good paint supplier and get the paint checked with a spectrophotometer this should be able to match the paint.


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

*Spectro-a-nono*

OK, well I got the paint spectro'd and they assured me it was a 0.21 match (what ever that means) which they tell me is excellent.

Painted the door and it looks great in overcast weather, get some sun on it and check this out:

Really ****ed off cos a lot of work has gone into this!

Any ideas?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

There are a few paint schemes where black colours come out brown and its not down to them being budget schemes either, i think you need to go back to who mixed it and do several paint spray out cards,as with most schemes there is a black black and a not so black black which comes out as a brown black ! Its crazy if you ask me but there you go lol 
If a colour has lots of the brown black in our scheme i will leave a third out and replace it with the black black ! The paint company who supplied you should know this so maybe they will be able to adjust it to get it right ! Also edge to edge painting is difficult but straight black should be better than what you have got


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Am I the only one thinking those spray out card photos look metallic and the car, yet was unaware there was a metallic 2k gloss lol! I dunno. What did you paint it with, clear over base?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

To me it looks as if the old paint has been done in a scheme where the blacks are brown, lesonal is really bad for this. That will be hard to match.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea the door is definitely too black to the quarter panel,also looks to have a slight blue tinge to it but could be the screen im seeing it on.needs browning up a bit lol


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

*Almost cracked it today!!*


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its way better than what it looks like at the moment
You will allways see a slight difference not matter how well you match it if you are painting edge to edge tho


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

That will probably blend out.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Should have done a test card any ways if they are trying edge to edge,most blacks can be edge to edge but they chose the jet black probs right off the sceame but like said there is browny blacks on every paint sceame,some solid blacks only have one tinter in or if browny black like this 2,,,but should have done a test card first before painting the door first time .


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

*Crazy ****!!*

My guy is not too keen on doing an adjacent panel blend as he reckons eventually the blend will start to peel from the original paint. Hence why we are trying to get an edge match. Avon auto colours have just given me another sample after re-spectroing it, and recommend trying one with with less 'white' in it! I'm gonna be doing a spray out of this today.

It seems mad, I asked the original painter for a jet black car. Yet I have a black that has a 'shot' of red and white in it. What is the point in that? Why not make black black? Crazy ****!!

What do you guys think re : the blend?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I see what your painter is saying mate as its a single stage paint.
If it were clear over basecoat then the colour would be blended out and clearcoated to not see the blend.i rarely use single stage paint but am not aware that you can blend it ?


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, gonna go for an edge to edge and just get the best match we can.

If you look in bright sunlight, the doors differ slightly from the rest of the car as they were painted a week later off the car, same paint, same painter go figure that one out!! However it is so slight that no one has ever noticed, not even me, until we were really analysing it.

I don't think you ever get these cars perfect and you can cause lots of upset and waste loads of time trying to achieve perfection that you aint gonna get!

Much better to get it as best you can and then get onto good stuff like building the 454 big block chef motor I have sat in one of the garages!!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Now maybe people can imagine what its like matching factory paint! With metalics its worse and without blending impossible mate ?
As you say he painted the doors off a week later but even tho its the same paint same gun same painter but you get a difference? Just a slight drop or increase of air line pressure can change a colour ? Different ambient air pressures on the days can alter it unless its pure straight black with nothing added


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking at that id say the original black has a red oxide in it, giving you the redder/browner shade you've got. The sprayout your holding in the picture appears to be greyer meaning its been tinted with white, which wont give you the browner shade your aiming for. The paint they coloured matched and you did the door in does appear to be more of a straight solid black not tinted that much, relying on a spectro to give you a 100% colour match wont happen specially with edge to edge. My advice would be to do it in basecoat blend adjacent panels and laquer them.


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Bottom one looks good mate


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree


----------



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think we're there now!!


----------

